# "Man with a mission..



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

I'm a missionary man."

Okay that's so far from the truth. I like all positions. What a stupid song that was. 

New journal. I need this. I want this. I'm done posting for today 

Have a grape day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Are you gonna workout?  Or is this just a whoring journal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

I seriously don't believe it!!!  It's PB.

How are ya honey?  Good to see you on here again.   Can't wait to hear what's going on!


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I seriously don't believe it!!!  It's PB.
> 
> How are ya honey?  Good to see you on here again.   Can't wait to hear what's going on!




Hi ya T!!!!  Uhm not much, too much, some good, alot of crap, etc, etc.  How ya been???


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Are you gonna workout?  Or is this just a whoring journal



Uhm Yes.


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

Okay I'm not going to sit here and pour out my every day life like I did in my last journal. Although as bad as it was I still think I can learn alot about myself and my mistakes if I go back and read through it.  

So without going into any major details I'll break it down quick. 

In the last year I have dropped from 195 at the high point to a very wimpy, weak 175. I have lost over an inch in my arms alone. I don't want to know what I lost in back and chest. My 33 inch waist in a slim one. Hell abs show and I don't even do abs. Hell I don't even go to the gym... 

When I am stressed, depressed or whatever brings me down I don't eat. I don't sleep well and I don't co-exist very well.  I am going to change that.  I have a lot going on right now with a recent move and a new business I'm trying. But I will be back in there and I will be back at 195 minimum!!

Here is a breakdown of what my day to day diet has been like. 

No breakfast. 
Snack at 12..  snickers and that new white chocolate Reese's. That thing kicks butt!!
1pm-bag of honey roasted nuts
Lunch around 3pm. Today was a turkey wrap. Really good too!

That's it. Oh and 2 liters of water and somewhere around 8 to 10 cups of coffee. 

I'm still not hungry 6 hours later. 

Anyhow my body burns calories when I don't need and stores them when I do. I'm not going to care about what I eat as so much as how much I eat. Can't get big unless you eat period. 

So the plan is Monday to the gym. Eat at least 3 times a day.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Good luck bro!  This is definately the right place for support.  Just work hard, and dont give up.  It will all come back to you


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Good luck bro!  This is definately the right place for support.  Just work hard, and dont give up.  It will all come back to you



If I eat lots of Ice Cream it will right???  

Uh what's a dumbell???


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2004)

it has to be chocolate ice cream


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2004)

you are so silly sometimes 

if you keep having that much coffee your gonna die mr  you wired thing you.


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you are so silly sometimes
> 
> if you keep having that much coffee your gonna die mr  you wired thing you.



Uhm that's already cutting it back...


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

Well 3 days left and counting and then I'm getting back into it. I will eat. I will workout. I will try to smile at least twice a day. Not sure about laughing yet though. 

Speaking of smiling I got my kid today through Sunday so I won't be around. Which would be a good thing because if I stay here you'd all hear me bitching about women.. well woman. The ex-gf. Gawd she is such a ..........   okay I'm not going to talk about her. 

alrighty you all have a great weekend. I'm off to Costco to stock up on Chocolate Ice cream cause NT said I could. 

CYA!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

What a great day today has turned out to be!!! 

I loved spending every minute with Carter. I ate 3 times today and plan on punding a shake down before I go to bed. 

I played up to my ex-gf. Kind of got it kicked in my face and that woke my ass up!!

Right now the PB who used to be is coming out! I am back! i will be bigger and stronger!!  And I may not understand women but I'll be damned if I will play those games. You want me fine. You don't your loss.

Oops Kids calling. Got a movie to watch and chocolate ice cream!!

late


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

*Ouch!!*

Talk about really messing with your head.  I mean we all have progress pics of some kind. I was pretty pleased with what progress I had made in less than a years time.  But when I found these pics from 2 years ago... damn hadn't realized how long ago that was. But what I see is De-progress or un-progress when I saw these and looked in the mirror.   I don't plan on taking any new pics. In fact I was embarrased to run around with shorts and a tank top today.  I'm in bad shape. I look lean, mean and so on..  but I have no size. None. I hate it. I'm motivated to get back everything I lost and more!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

But I can come here every day or when I can and look at what I used to look like... 5'9 @195 there. I will get over 200!!!

The hardest part about getting back to the gym isn't getting to the gym. For me it's the weight. Last time after 3 weeks back I still couldn't get 185 for 10 on the bench.  I was at 225 plus for 10 ... grrrr.  It just un-motivates me after a bit. But I know it comes back and I just have to be patient and I will. I will be determined.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

Hi PB.   You seem to be shaping up......and damn I love those boxer-briefs!!!    You always did look really good in those

OK, now for my .02.....sorry JBo.    I think you will get back -- damn, I know it.   I already see the PB of old coming in a little.  

I'm sure you're having a great time with Carter!   Any new pics of the little tike for FG?  I'll bet he is sooo cute now.  Man, how old is he now -- 4, 5?  WOW   How Time Flies

I love you sweetie, glad to see you back!   I'm looking forward to talking to you  more.

Smooches

FG


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hi PB.   You seem to be shaping up......and damn I love those boxer-briefs!!!    You always did look really good in those
> 
> OK, now for my .02.....sorry JBo.    I think you will get back -- damn, I know it.   I already see the PB of old coming in a little.
> ...



Okay you made me blush..   didn't dare show the front lowe half in those briefs!!! eek!!

Thanks for your support!!  I'm already fetting there by just eating and smiling without even thinking about it.. yeah it has been that bad. 

Carter is doing awesome. He turned 3 in January so it hasn't been that long.. LOL

chat soon!!

PB


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2004)

As I said in the above post I am eating. Some of you are gonna freak at what I eat but.. well I can and do get away with it. It has never gone to my waist.. sorry 

Breakfast: N Large 2 with 2 cups whole milk.. 900 cals, 66 protien

Lunch: Gyro and 1oz Beef Jerky

Mid afternoon: Sushi about 4 large California rolls and 4 large Salmon rolls

Dinner: 2 Jumbo Jacks w/cheese, 2 Chicken Strips and a Chocolate shake.

Bedtime: Protein shake 52 grams.

Hey I'm trying to get my weight back up and I don't have the ability to take food to work. Not allowed.. grrr but even if I could I doubt I would.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Was today ethnic foods day? 

You can get back to where you were and then beat that! I'm sure of it 

I wish I didn't eat when I was sad... I'd be nice and lean too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Hey Good Morning PB.....how are ya today?

hopefully you're having a good day!

Keep it up sweetie, you're doing great,
smooches
T


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

Not sure if today was good day or bad day. I had my shake this morning 4 Steak tacos, roast beef sandwich, whole wheat of course. and 12 beers.... LOL

Damn I feel fat.. LOL


Let ya know how the gym goes in the morn if I can wake up!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Not sure if today was good day or bad day. I had my shake this morning 4 Steak tacos, roast beef sandwich, whole wheat of course. and 12 beers.... LOL
> 
> Damn I feel fat.. LOL
> ...



Okay this diet thing ain't going to work. I think I need to cut out the beer!!!  Gym was pushed back to tonight... lol  I hate hangovers!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Drink lots of water before bed and when you wake up to prevent hangovers (brain dehydration)


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

B Vitamins are great for hangovers, too.  Alcohol is the devil for sure, but I need to hang with him from time to time anyway.


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Drink lots of water before bed and when you wake up to prevent hangovers (brain dehydration)



I kept reminding myself to drink water and some Excedrin before I went to bed but I think I was too drunk and forgot... LOL


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

Okay made it to the gym!!!!!!!!!!  

Did back only. Prolly too much weight to start with but it felt good!! Not as much as I used to but duh!!!  The pump was awesome! I miss that 

I'm already getting tight.. lol  gonna feel this in the morning. 

I only did 3 exercises 3 to 4 sets on each, and 8 to 10 rep range. I know I should have lowered the weight and kept the reps 12 to 15 but I'm a guy.. LOL

Okay tomorrow right back in there!!!

Thank you IM and thank you everyone for just being here. I really miss this place and just coming back has been an inspiration!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

Day 2. 

Made it two days in a row to the gym. I'm loving it. Did back. Weight was low as expected, really low but I had to laugh. The pump was awesome. I so miss that. It's almost as good as the first erection that you remembered. LOL Okay maybe not that good but still. 

flat BB warm 2 sets. 3 x 10,8 and 7
incline db 3 sets x 10, 8, 7.5 he he
db flat 3 sets 8,8, 6
hammer incline lower wght 2 set x 16, 13

Finished with a couple sets of db curls, hammer curls. 

It's gonna be a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Glad to see you back in the gym, and enjoying it.  It will definately help you relieve stress, and get back on track.


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Glad to see you back in the gym, and enjoying it.  It will definately help you relieve stress, and get back on track.



NO kidding!!  All I wanted to do today was go back to the gym. Had me smiling all day. Happy thoughts, happy thoughts. Even though the date I had tonight bailed on me. Ah better off anyhow she's just a baby, 24. But Gawd what a body!!!!  

Anyhow I almost was going to go to the gym tonight. I'm even pumped at the thought of a leg workout which is weird for me. I hate legs!  But decided not to over do it. One day at a time. 

I'm not even going to post my diet... it's not really a diet is it? I'm not going to post what I had to eat today. Prolly start make haters here.. LOL  I will say I did have some ice cream.. a quart of it LOL


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

almost forgot. 

I wieghed myself this morning... a mere 178lbs.. oh joy!!! 

I'm hoping by June 1 to be at 190. May be a little in the waist but I don't care at this point!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

Up in the morning with the rising sun 

I forgot what it's like to wake up early. I kind of like it 

Well gonna head to the gym here in a few, shoulders and traps I think is the plan. 

So last night I get a phone call from "a friend" she happens to live in my old place, 3 doors down. She wanted me to come over and keep her safe from some crazy guy that used to be her friend for 5 years. Then they fooled around he become obsessive.  

Here is a girl I have tried to go out with me. Even to the point of asking her to take me out for my b-day just she could have some excuse to take me out. Yeah that was desperation there.  I've been there a couple of times for her. Had to listen to her complain about be alone as she is crying in my arms. HELLO???? 

I mean I felt good for being able to help her out last night and I did tell her to call me if she ever needed me for things like that. But still. I so totally felt like I was back in high school with the girl I have a huge crush on and she just totally doesn't see it or care. 

Blah. 

Oh well got other things to think about. Other people to meet.  Oh and got to get ready for my wedding with J'bo in Vegas. I just don't see Dale being ready to settle down.. LOL

Oh another note. I haven't talked, called or recieved a call from Amanda since... Sunday. It's been hard. Still looking at my phone every 5 minutes but I'm getting better...  okay that's a lie. I miss the fuck out of her. As bad as she was she was that good to 

Blah again.

Hey it's a beautiful day. It's hump day!! It's just another day to experince in this short, short life and I'm going to make the most of it!


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

as long as it's chocolate ice cream, you'll be a ripped monster in no time.


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> as long as it's chocolate ice cream, you'll be a ripped monster in no time.



Oh damn. I've been mixing it up. A little of that, a little of that and yesterday a quart of Almond Joy ice cream. It was okay but I'd rather have something with peanut butter in it


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

Damn scale says 174.8 today. No fair. How much more ice cream do I have to eat????   Gawd I feel skinny. Especially after wearing a tamk top to the gym doing shoulders and seeing the awesome pump I got. Man they swole up like something else. I looked so out of proportion. Huge shoulders, arms looking decent and no chest or back!!  blah!!!

Shoulders

Miltary press: warm up 95lbs 2x15
125lbs x 11
135lbs x 9
135lbs x 8
... damn they are a little sore and weak from yesterday oops.

Cables.. I love cables over db!!!
side lateral raises (per side)
30lbs x 13
35lbs x 9
30lbs x 11

Bent over
30lbs x 14
35lbs x 12
35lbs x 10
oh they burn!!!!!

Upright BB rows
95lbs x 10
95lbx x 9

I'm done.  Sad a year ago I was doing 135 with uprights.. eek

Traps
db's
70lbs x 17
75lbs x 14
75lbs x 13


----------



## Pitboss (May 12, 2004)

Okay I have one word "ouch"!!  After three days in the gym my whole upper body is screaming!!  Funny thing though is my muscles are still pumped, okay maybe it's more like swollen from over doing it. But a few people commented on the way I look..  that was more motivation than I really needed but cool!!

So tomorrow is legs.. whew I hate legs but gonna do it. 4 days in a row!! It's bad when you can get excited about a remark like that but it's been a tough year already. 

Speaking of a tough year. It's time to pull the Trojans out from the dust and put em in the wallet. No more Mr nice guy!!  Okay don't take that wrong I am so far from the player, but I'm working on building up my confidence. I lost it a long time ago. I lost a lot of me. I'm a bit like Humpty Dumpty and now we need to put the pieces back together again. 

I think anyone that has been a semi long term relationship goes through this stage. You know the "no one is going to want me" stage.  I may still have a broken heart but I'll be damned if I'm going to be a broken man!! 

Another great day is coming to an end. Can't wait until tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

The 4th morning and I feel like I've been hit with baseball bats. My chest feels like it gonna explode!! Can't raise my arms above my head and it feels like someone is constantly pushing on my back. Thankfully my lower body is intact...  for now.

Watched the Last Samuri last night. Great movie I thought. Made me tear up a couple times... yeah I cry at movies. 

Almost broke down and called Amanda. I just wanted to say hi. I thought about her alot yesterday and started to wonder if we are playing the who's gonna breakdown first game. It might be like that. I miss her   I try to let go but just can't seem to let that last little part of hope leave my heart. 

I think the toughest part is being alone. It's so hard when you don't want to be alone in the world anymore. I want a relationship! I want to be able to have that same person to hold each and every night. Cuddle up in front of the tv. Waking up to. But I don't want a rebound person. I want someone I truly care for and that I want to spend the rest of my life with.  Someone who wants me for me and has the deepest respect for the vows, especially the richer or poorer part. 

Came to a silly conclusion the other day.  Fairy tales philosophy is what I call it. 

A woman writes the fairy tale where the girl that has nothing finds her Prince charming, who has everything.

A man writes the fairy tale where he finds the girl and cares less what she has or does. 

Anyway not trying to bring anything or anyone down here. Just need a place to put my thoughts. Yeah another "Diary of a Madman II"  

Let me make one thing clear. I do not feel sorry for myself. I am responsible for my actions and where they have led me in life.  No one else is to blame. I choose to leave my wonderful, loving wife. I put myself in a position to lose my job. I was careless with my finicial decisions that led me to where I live, how I live. I choose the job I have rather than finding something better.  I did these things.  Would I go back and make changes? Sure. But can't. 

It's all me. It's up to me to make me better. To make things in life better for me, for Carter and for who ever wants to be a part of my life.  I will make these changes one day at a time. Right now it's about me. When I find the me I'm completely happy with then other changes will take place.  I've spent my whole life being a quitter. I figure I've lived close to half my life now and I'm done quitting. I quit being a quitter!!! LOL 

Well I've said what I needed to today. Got a leg workout waiting. 

Have a grape day everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

Hmm been a long time since I did legs. Too long!

Warmed up on the bike. Just after that my quads were not too happy with me. 

Leg extensions
80lbs x 15
70lbs x 15
warm up.. however I was too close to failure at the last few reps and I wasn't going to drop the w8!!

Hack squat
45 a side x 20
70 a side x 15
90 a side x 12

okay I can't do more. I wanted to but my quads were screaming. Have to work it up little at a time.

Leg curls
70 x 12
80 x 11

I can't walk.. I'm weak.

Seat calves raises
90lbs x 18 
90lbs x 17
90lbs x 17


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Damn, I was in love once.  It took me close to 6 months to get over it.   But the best thing to do is NOT talk to the person, because when you do SO many feelings come rushing back.  You need to complete the healing process, and sadly it is best done alone.  Just keep your head up, keep hitting the gym, and have a positive outlook on life.  Everything will turn around for the better


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn, I was in love once.  It took me close to 6 months to get over it.   But the best thing to do is NOT talk to the person, because when you do SO many feelings come rushing back.  You need to complete the healing process, and sadly it is best done alone.  Just keep your head up, keep hitting the gym, and have a positive outlook on life.  Everything will turn around for the better



Thanks!!  I know what I have to do   I think one the hardest parts is letting go of the friendship we had. Maybe someday we can be friends again but right now it's way to hard, especially when she tells about things happening in her life...  

But hey it's been another great day!!  I was supposed to go out with girl tuesday night but she kind of blew me off. But we discussed possibly going out Friday afternoon but now I had to blow her off...  and now we are discussing still going out.. she actually brought it up. So sweet I got a hottie wanting to go out with lil ole PB!!!!

Friday my day is booked! My only day off and I spend it working another way.  I have 2 Harley/Custom bike shops to visit. Both are no where near each other of course. One wants to look at my shirts and the other want to carry them. So got to get my inventory in check tonight.  Then I have the tattoo shop I have to visit to restock their orders. I have a 2pm meeting with that super hot 34 year old, mother of two, ex-runway model. This is the girl I want. Want for a long term gig. She so far has been perfect!! Well except being taller than me...  

So I'm a busy driving in the LA traffic kind of guy tomorrow.  

I'm still tight, legs aren't yet but I know they will be. But I still might hit the gym tomorrow to start my split. I'm one of those lucky bastards that can get away with what some call over training. I don't need more than 3 days rest per body part and I grow.  So maybe I'll grow some tomorrow!!


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Yea, you cant be friends untill both of you have no sexual feelings for the other.  Thats the way it is.  

Ex runway model?  Have you asked her out?


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ex runway model?  Have you asked her out?



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!  So far she is all business. But she keeps sending me signals, or at least what I think ar signals. Hell she even talks to my mom, that's how I met her. My mom makes it sound like she's interested....  damn women and their conspiracies!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, you cant be friends untill both of you have no sexual feelings for the other.  Thats the way it is.



Hmm think I will post a poll... not on this subject really.  But I know what you mean. I think women can turn of these.. what lustful desires much easier than men can.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Tell your mom to hook you up! lol  Seriously, have her put in a good word or three


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Tell your mom to hook you up! lol  Seriously, have her put in a good word or three



She has, plenty of times.  But it's all on this girls hands now. I don't want to become an annoying gnat, but I don't want to totally ignore her either. We'll see how tomorrow goes. Maybe if I ask in person I'll at least get a response.


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2004)

Well tonight was rather interesting. I got a call form the 24 year old I have mentioned a couple of times. Her name is Amber. She asked if I'd come keep her company at work since it was slow. Okay don't have to ask me twice. Not sure if that was a mistake or not at this point.  So we hung out and then went to Denny's afterwards. We talked, we laughed, we got a long pretty good. Hell we even ordered the same thing. 

I walked her to her car, reached out to give her a hug...  oh the opportunity was there but I didn't take it. Not sure why. Maybe I was actualy using the right brain and thought that this wasn't a date, be a gentleman, don't rush anything.  But I could have, wanted to...  damn what the hell was I thinking?? oops wrong brain. 

Okay so what the hell does a 24 year old find attractive in a 37 year old???  That's a little bothering to me.  Hey I don't have a problem with age difference. She failry mature. Funny. Always smiling, I mean always which is something I'd love to have around me. It just seems weird, out of place, ya know??

It's late. Have a busy day. 

Oh phone... 

cool date on Monday.  

this is weird, but I'm liking it. 

Oh and on a finally note Amanda called at 11:48 and didn't leave a message. She knows I hate that and probably did it on purpose!!  Hey I win!! She broke down and called me first..


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2004)

I'm boycotting any discussion on Amanda.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2004)

hold on hold on.
i dont read the journal for a couple days and now we are talking about amanda 
PB PB PB  what have we told you about that case? 
I have not even read the posts above, all i needed was to hear bf mention amanda and now your gonna get it


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm boycotting any discussion on Amanda.



I won't mention her by name anymore


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hold on hold on.
> i dont read the journal for a couple days and now we are talking about amanda
> PB PB PB  what have we told you about that case?
> I have not even read the posts above, all i needed was to hear bf mention amanda and now your gonna get it



Sorry   I'll try not to do it anymore .... it's just, well ya know. But hey I had my first date since out break up. Well it was more like breakfast and a hug goodnight. But we are going out Monday night I think. See that's a good thing 

Maybe, just maybe I might have sex again this year!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Sorry   I'll try not to do it anymore .... it's just, well ya know.



No hun i dont  i dont know why your a sucker for punishment. You dont miss her you miss having someone to be beside you. Sometimes we get confused with the two 



> But hey I had my first date since out break up. Well it was more like breakfast and a hug goodnight. But we are going out Monday night I think. See that's a good thing
> 
> Maybe, just maybe I might have sex again this year!!



 thats a good thing


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No hun i dont  i dont know why your a sucker for punishment. You dont miss her you miss having someone to be beside you. Sometimes we get confused with the two



I know. Don't confuse love with loneliness. 

Gee wonder who said that a thousand times  

Hey wait one minute!!  You just want me for yourself!!!  Okay


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

Got a late start but still hit the gym but had to cut it short. 

No Bi's just back..

Lat pulldowns
3 warm up sets
150 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 7.5 

Seated Hammer Strength row machine thingy... I have no idea LOL
90lbs a side x 13
115 a side x 10
115 a side x 9

Close grip pulldowns
150 x 10
150 x 8
150 x 8



Oh weight is at 179.2!!!!!  See if that changes tomorrow but I do feel the difference from earlier in the week. Hmm nearly 5 lbs in a week, 2 weeks left in this month.. maybe I can get to 190!! Lots and lots of ice cream!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

i love how you always turn things around PB 

Ice cream  I want maple walnut with a scoop of bubble gum on top please


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love how you always turn things around PB
> 
> Ice cream  I want maple walnut with a scoop of bubble gum on top please



What??? 

Go ahead have it. I won't tell. I swear!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

Well had a late date last night with the 24 yo Amber.  We just hung out on the couch, talked about alot.  She threw her legs over my legs and I massaged her thighs, calves, and feet during the course of our night... left at 5am yawn!!  We cuddled a little, held hands alot. I still haven't kissd her. But I needed that type of company last night. It was comforting. It was really nice. I think she needed it too. We were both extremely comfortable with each other. It was different, it was like we have been together for sometime. Nothing awkward, just very, very comfortable.

Anyhow it was really good  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

24  are you sure?


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 24  are you sure?



I don't really know to be honest.  I mean the thing that I am most uncomfortable about would be meeting her family.  I haven't a clue how old they are but what if they had her when they were young.. damn they could be early 40's or so. That's weird. I know I'd be rather.... uncomfortable if it was my daughter.

I'm going to give it a little time. See how things work out between us. She has already stressed to me that she has no problems with the age difference. Time will tell.  I like her as a person. She has agreat attitude. She's always smiling and laughing and I need that around me.  It's more than just a sexual attraction and that's what attracted me to her. Okay fine it was the sexual attraction first and the great personality second.  If it works out that we end up just friends that's something I can accept easily.


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

i guess. how would your son like having a step mom only 4 years older than him   sorry i couldnt resist  i dont know it sounds kinda fishy to me and i think that you need to go for someone a little more mature. I know i wouldnt want a 24 influencing my child (if i had one) cause she still is one. JMHO though.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i guess. how would your son like having a step mom only 4 years older than him   sorry i couldnt resist  i dont know it sounds kinda fishy to me and i think that you need to go for someone a little more mature. I know i wouldnt want a 24 influencing my child (if i had one) cause she still is one. JMHO though.



So when are you moving to LA???????????????????? 

Well at this point I haven't really seen much immaturity from her. No more than any average person. 

Although I kept waiting for the waitress/waiter to ask if my "daughter" wanted a refill on her water last night.. 

Of course I'm not committing myself to her at this point. We just met a little over a week ago. She's no where near ready to get involved with anyone either.  At this point I guess you could say we just both enjoy the company of each other. That's fine with me. We went to dinner and a movie. Much better than going by yourself.


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

And at what age does one become mature Jbo?   And why does it seem fishy?

PB ... if time shows that you're happy and she's happy, go for it.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> And at what age does one become mature Jbo?   And why does it seem fishy?
> 
> PB ... if time shows that you're happy and she's happy, go for it.



Well that's basically the way I'm loking at it. 

My first concern or question was why?? Why would a 24 yo girl be intersted in going out with me?? But then I realized that she is just that young and doesn't care where I live, what I do for a living, how big my bank account is, doesn't concern her self with my ability to provide her with a comfortable retirement.. etc, etc. 

Seems like every 30+ woman is more concerned in being in love with a what a person has to offer than the person himself.. 

Sorry about that rant. I know it's not true, not completely. I'm just bitter towards someone.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

Well I got a good 5 hour nights sleep. Coffee is kicking in and need to head to the gym.  Chest day! Feel like I haven't been to the gym in days, well actually when was the last time??? LOL


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

NT...well it isnt an age thing i dont think...and your right everyone is different...but if he forsee's uncomfortable situations like meeting parents and people asking if its his daughter then there will be issues.

PB...i think that i know you, because you are like me. we both jump in with both feet and fall hard, i just want you to look at the situation a little closer before you go further thats all. plus you and i both need to learn to screen the people before we let them in. that way you can weed out the bad ones. not bad people but not nessesarily good for people like us. get me?


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT...well it isnt an age thing i dont think...and your right everyone is different...but if he forsee's uncomfortable situations like meeting parents and people asking if its his daughter then there will be issues.
> 
> PB...i think that i know you, because you are like me. we both jump in with both feet and fall hard, i just want you to look at the situation a little closer before you go further thats all. plus you and i both need to learn to screen the people before we let them in. that way you can weed out the bad ones. not bad people but not nessesarily good for people like us. get me?



You are so right though.  I'm not putting my heart and soul into this. But I am keeping a positive outlook on what ever the future may hold... that's good right?  

I am being picky about who I ask out. Really picky.  I have several ops over the past week to go out but turned those individuals down because I am looking for something more. I am not interested in casual sex!!  I have had sx once this year and at this point of my life it is not the most important thing. 

Did I really just say that 

Thanks Jenny, again! You always do say the "right" things.


----------



## Pitboss (May 18, 2004)

I don't care what anyone says "sleep is not overated!!!"  In the past 2 days I have gotten a little over 10 hours of sleep and it showed in my workout this morning. Talk about feeling fatigued.  I'm not even gonna dare post my workout. Sucks 

That's okay there is always tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

sleep is a wonderful thing - and it's showing.  I've gooten way too much beauty sleep.    I'm in bed and sleeping by 9:30pm every night ... up at 5:45am


----------



## Pitboss (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> sleep is a wonderful thing - and it's showing.  I've gooten way too much beauty sleep.    I'm in bed and sleeping by 9:30pm every night ... up at 5:45am



Well when I got off work yesterday I had some built up aggression and hit the gym for arms. I normally don't do arms much as they tend to grow.. I mean really grow too much. But I did it and had an awesome work out.  I forgot what was pissing me off by the end. 

In bed by 10pm and then got a phone call from Amber at 2am to meet her at Denny's. So I did. Back in bed at 4am and up at 8am. No gym this morning. 

I have to work a concert tonight from 8pm to 2am and work all day today. It's a band called Pennywise. Gonna be a kick ass show. Plus it's sold out. 1000 people and 12 security. I like those odds!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2004)

OMG you've been going to... the... GYM!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Pennywise is bad ass!  Thats cool man.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OMG you've been going to... the... GYM!!!!!!



Yes I have!! 

Might still go today but am really sore, cut up and bruised.. 

Have today off but running around, cleaning house, washing bike, getting my car washed... and then working tonight. 

Not enough time in one day when I do have a day off  Oh well.


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2004)

Well haven't been able to get to the gym since last Wednesday or was that Tuesday?? I know I could go to the gym when I have Carter but I start feeling guilty for leaving him the day care while I'm working out. we only have so much time together and this weekend was less than our normal because I picked him up late Friday and then worked a double (14 hour) shift on Saturday. The gym is important but not as important as kicking in bed eating cereal and watching the Dnsey channel in the morning!!

Not much else to post. Amanda has been calling more often. depending on my mood I'll answer and then make sure she knows I'm doing great!! Kind of like the rub it in her face thing. 

I still am talking and sort of seeing Amber, the 24 yo. Neither of us have made any moves toward expanding this current relationship. Although I am learning more about why she isn't interested in men.. sex... etc. Call me a glutton but I guess it's my inner persistance that wants to prove her wrng about men .. or me I guess. LOL  But it's been good the time we can spend together. Talking on the phone daily. It's cool.  

Anyhow just thought I'd post something just so this journal doesn't get burried!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_I'm in bed and sleeping by 9:30pm every night ... up at 5:45am



EEEK!!  There's a 5:45am?!?!?! Are you sure? I've never seen one.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2004)

Hi ya  PB babe...ya sexy thang!! 

Nice to see you. I'm glad you started another journal. Now I know where I can find you


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hi ya  PB babe...ya sexy thang!!
> 
> Nice to see you. I'm glad you started another journal. Now I know where I can find you



Hiya Buff!!!  Yep I'll be here for a while. No reason to leave this time!! 


Okay so I had an awesome shoulder/trap workout and tossed a couple of bicep sets in at the end. 

What I can't understand is why I can't put that same amount of effort into my chest, back and leg workouts. well back isn't too bad but chest and back are blah in comparision.  I'll figure it out!!

So not much new for me this week. I'm dumping another 3g's on my shirts to bring my inventory back up. I don't want to only because that leaves me with nothing to put towards the only 4 shirts i want/need to do. I have two designs for women only that I might be able to squeeze by but that's about it. Have to put the beenies and caps on hold which sucks!!!! I have had so many requests for those already.  

I know it's only shirts and hats but reality is that I need 30g's to do this the right way and getting there by one shirt sale at a time is tough. I'll figure it out 


Okay once again I spent to much time here after the gym that I don't have time to take care of some personal business.... uh you know rub one out, choking the chicken.. etc.. LOL  gonna have to find another way to burn those calories today!!


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2004)

Any chance you could get a business loan from your bank?  You've already shown that the product will sell.  Just write up a business plan and submit a loan application.


----------



## Stacey (May 26, 2004)

Butterfly ~ HOW ARE U?????


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Any chance you could get a business loan from your bank?  You've already shown that the product will sell.  Just write up a business plan and submit a loan application.



Well since my divorce, selling of two homes, and losing my job nearly 2 years ago my credit is so bad I wouldn't loan myself money!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2004)

Too bad


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Too bad



It's okay. It'll work out. Things always do for me. Maybe not like some people but they still seem to work out.  

I need to keep re-investing and hopefully find a cheap but effective way to advertise.  

I could also get the art work done for my other shirts, print a couple just to get the images on my site and just take orders as they come. Will cost me more to order 1 or 2 sizes/color at a time but then again it's just another shirt out in thw world hopefully selling itself. 

.............................................


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2004)

Well, that's a good plan too 

John took a couple of pics of me the other day.  I look sooooo huge I don't want to post them   I'm 28 weeks now but I feel like I'm 40+  

I got in our pool for the first time today.  It was wonderful!  I felt no strained or pain on my lower tummy or in my ligaments... pure Heaven!  Think I'm going to make a habbit of getting in the pool after work


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Oh Ann I bet that was Heaven in your pool today!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2004)

Absolutely!  I felt so refreshed afterwards.

The baby is so low now causing a lot of pressure, I have trouble getting off the couch and out of bed.

I try not to complain, my reward will be well worth it


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

oh wow honey!!! I bet that is very challenging!!!!!

If you ever need to complain though- you can to me


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Okay I really, really am going to turn gay!!  I just can't seem to figure you women out, at all!! 

Okay so today at work this new girl started dancing, her first shift. Although she worked there many years ago. As soon as I saw here I recognized her. She played coye.. coi... she basically led me on all day about where I knew her from. Seems that she recognized me too. From when I worked with her at the club back in 93. Oh so it seems!! I remember a face, I always remember the pretty faces and never, ever forget the pretty faces attached to hot bods.. she was a fitness competitor but know does figure.. Anyhow I know here not from work but when I belonged to Bally's 3 years ago. Told you I don't forget!! I also remember her asking my status.. at the time married. 

Okay so moving on. Right before we got off work, both off at 7, I asked her if she was going out for dinner or would like to, something like that. I mentioned Fridays and she was eh not really part of my diet. Sushi?? Sure she says. Next thing I know she leaves... without me, without my phone number.. ?????? hello??? I'm lost at that point. 

So I'm standing by car saying goodbye to a friend/customer who spent a lot of time talking to her. He tells me she likes me and asked him my status... ???? Hello?? I'm beyond lost now. 

Somebody just shoot me now!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Still some what on track with my workouts... diet, eh I'm eating pretty much what I want. But taking a guess I'd say BF% around 14%.

Did back yesterday. Weight finally getting up.  When doing lat pulldowns my goal is always my body weight and work for more after that. Yesterday I did 170 for 7 on my last set. My weight is currently 181.5 so getting there!! 

Today was chest, not a bad workout. Should have pounded a shake as soon as I woke up for that extra energy.. oh well. Got  a great pump, really tight right now.

I also through in a couple of sets of biceps. My left arm is so much smaller than my right and I really want to build it up.. I hate being crooked LOL

Anyway hope you all had a great Memorial weekend.. I worked and I'm working again today... blah.

Late!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

One thing I trully miss about Ama.... the ex-gf was her weird sense of humor. Got to have one in life.  In the shower yesterday I dropped the soap and as I bent down I could hear her yelling out.... "I'll get it!!!"  Took me forever before I understood what she meant by that.. don't know why but it did and now everytime I drop the soap I prolly will always think of her... LOL

Busy day off today. Slept in, cause I wanted to so no alarm was set. Having some coffee right now and sitting here waking up.  Let's see things to do today.
3 loads of laundry
Go to the bank
Tanning booth
Gym.. legs blah
Get a hair cut, maybe get two cut
Get the car washed
Clean my bathroom
Clean my room
Have some cleaning to do outside the house
and I'm sure I am missing a few things.

Wonder if I will get everything done today. 

Oh well have a great day!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2004)

Wednesday was a very long slow day... and not a profitable one at that   But I ate through out the day... not good mind you but I did eat. LOL  

Hit the gym on the way home from work, didn't make sense to drive by it to go home to change to go back. So it was Levis, steel toed boots and a tank. I don't care other than it was freaking hot in there!!  

Had a good, heavy shoulder workout and finished with traps. I'm starting to think I may need to start doing lighter wght and higher reps as my shoulders look huge compared the rest of my upper body. I'm all arms and shoulders   Maybe I'm wrong but it's just what I see in the mirrors and looking around at other people.  Whatever.. LOL

Not much else to say..... oh well I guess there is but I'm not allowed to talk about her.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

Happy Saturday!!!!

This is my weekend with Carter.. I'm loving it!!  Although yesterday I was a little ticked off. You see there is this indoor play place called "Under the Sea". They are open Monday thru Friday from 10am to 6pm. Then on Saturday and Sunday they are closed for the public, private parties only. Now my only chance to go with Carter is on Fridays. We took a little nap and headed over there. Grabbed some Mc'donalds to take with us. We get there and they are closed for a private party!!! I have them call their other store and they are closed as well. I was so upset. I was past upset!! My poor kid was so excited about going and we get all the way to the door and have to turn around. 

Needless to say we left, the food got trashed.. cold Mc Donalds sucks!! Instead we hit the park and he was fine 

Kicking it right now watching TV. Our mornings rock!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2004)

Watch this space for new pics.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Watch this space for new pics.


Okay I'm not sure I want to know what you mean..... okay I do... what???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Okay I'm not sure I want to know what you mean..... okay I do... what???


watch this space for a pic to cheer you up. n make you look at this pg a lot. relax it's not the one you sent me.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> watch this space for a pic to cheer you up. n make you look at this pg a lot. relax it's not the one you sent me.


Hey that little guy always cheers me up!! Not sure it would cheer to many people here up though... LOL

I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69: uh I just got a delivery. Haven't opened the box yet.
rockgazer69: It is something hard in a very pretty purple velvet drawstring pouch
rockgazer69: Hey the tag has a pic of a hot blonde from Penthouse. I kept her pic cuz the glass dildo she is lowering herself onto was pretty
rockgazer69: i'll scan the tag n pic 4 you later
rockgazer69: okay here goes opening bag
rockgazer69: well! It's is very nice but not as big as yours.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> rockgazer69: well! It's is very nice but not as big as yours.


Uh I didn't see that one cumming!!! 

Okay now I want one.. LOL  uhm for the pic that comes with it!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 (3:27:03 AM): my hands running inside your legs onto your stomach nice hard stomach i wanna see some activity in that online journal soldier


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> rockgazer69 (3:27:03 AM): my hands running inside your legs onto your stomach nice hard stomach i wanna see some activity in that online journal soldier


Okay, okay!!!

Basically took last week off from the gym. Didn't plan it that way, just fund myself up too late..hmmmm wonder why???  Thought I'd make it at night instead and that didn't work to well as I found myself glued to the pc as soon as i got home. 

Lazy week really. Gonna make some changes in my day to day routine. Get up and do some house chores, etc and use the nights for the gym. 

I was happy with the progress I was making in my short time back at the gym and after just a week off I'm already mentally thinking I've lost it... yeah the gym can fuck your head up!!

Okay well off to work I go.. again. LOL

Late all!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey baby I am dying here not being able to talk to you. getting ready to shut down for the nite. Went for a nice long bike ride with Ty today n my hands are numb from it. Talked to Paul today about pics he said he can't come up for 2 weeks but will make sure he does them then. kisses. more kisses. My saddle is sore. to keep the pressure off my hands i put too much inside my thighs by sitting up more on the seat. ouch. like 5 and 7 oclock around my pussy. kiss it better 4 me? sweet dreams.


----------



## supertech (Jun 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> like 5 and 7 oclock around my pussy. kiss it better 4 me? sweet dreams.


Well if PB won't then I will


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Hey baby I am dying here not being able to talk to you. getting ready to shut down for the nite. Went for a nice long bike ride with Ty today n my hands are numb from it. Talked to Paul today about pics he said he can't come up for 2 weeks but will make sure he does them then. kisses. more kisses. My saddle is sore. to keep the pressure off my hands i put too much inside my thighs by sitting up more on the seat. ouch. like 5 and 7 oclock around my pussy. kiss it better 4 me? sweet dreams.


That's the most descriptive reading I have ever read regarding the results of riding a bike.. LOL

I will do my best to wait 2 weeks....  okay I can't wait!!!!! 

Yeah it's 3:22 in the morning. Had a chance to work a double.. managed during the day and then got to bounce at night. Good money day   didn't get to bounce anybody though 

Actually hit the gym for a quick.. I mean quick 20 minute workout. In between shifts. The gym was on the way to our other bar so why not. Chest and bi's went heavy, went quick. Set of chest, set of  bi, set of chest, etc.  Kind of liked it 

Well reading some emails.. couple of quick posts and then nap time... I have to open in the morning. But I'll still get 5 hours sleep. 

Later!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

Uh o now your gonna have to fuck up Superman  ...hey you wanted to bounce someone. It hurts worse this morning and my hands are still a little numb but I can't wait to get back on. 
The 1st time I joined a gym was a place in Bangor when I was in college. I went like mid bike ride I'd dart in and out and back to my bike ride probably right around 20mins if that much. Before the 1st month was up I turned onto the hill (Bangor is full of nice big hiils) that I really had to work on to do, it is extremely steep, I gave the usual tug on the bars to skip the curb n pulled the bike right over on top of me. I was too amazed at my newfound strength to be embarrassed at the time. 20 minutes will do it if you make them count I guess. Can't wait to see those results.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 13, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Well if PB won't then I will


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW!  Rockgazer you come right to the point!  I admire that in a person!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Comes with age. I wasted way to much time when I was younger.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 15, 2004)

Okay it's so hard to post in here with all these distractions.... 


So yesteday I put down around 3000 cals. About where I want to be each day. As long as I don't have to move into my 34's I'll keep the cals up. 

Had an awesome back workout. Got to the point of almost wanting to puke. I hate that but love it at the same time. 

Lat Pulldowns
150 x 12
170 x 10
180 x 9... uh 8.5 really

I haven't a clue what you would call these. Instead of full dead lifts you place the bar about knee height and go from there... half deads? I haven't done these in some time so I kept the weight low.
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 10
... I will feel these for days!!!

Seated hammer strength rows
115 per side x 12
125 per side x 9
125 x 8

Hammer strenght pulldowns
80 per side x 11
80 per side x 9
...... uh tired

seated cable
150 x 12
160 x 9.... gonna puke
160 x 7.... really gonna puke

seated close grip pulldowns
160 x 8
160 x ???? I'm done


Tonight after work I'm going straight to the gym to do shoulders. One of the girls I work with wants me to train her tonight on shoulders. Says she wants bigger shoulder and never gets a good burn..... she is so dead!!!!!!!!  I told her when she gets done she won't be able to drive home. Bring it on she said... oh yeah It's been broughten!! 

have a great day!!!

RG69  

and watch out for this new hot red head in my journal. She's a bad good girl!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

ahh ... to have your problems of too many hotties in your journal.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a great, great compliment yesterday. Nothing better than when somebody actually notices the work you do put into your body... as little that I do but still.

This girl, Kaylee walks up to me and says do you have tickets? 
I'm like "what"
"do you have any tickets"
"huh" i say
then she reaches out and grabs my biceps and say..
"tickets to the gun show"

sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ahh ... to have your problems of too many hotties in your journal.


I'm not complaining.  But looking at these hotties in thier avatars does make it difficult to think about anything else but them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Those guns better be loaded when you show up at my house soldier. You're gonna need a lot of ammo too.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I had a great, great compliment yesterday. Nothing better than when somebody actually notices the work you do put into your body... as little that I do but still.
> 
> This girl, Kaylee walks up to me and says do you have tickets?
> I'm like "what"
> ...


nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Mens Health has a special date night work out that is supposed to deliver a longer lasting pump to your muscles anyone want me to scan it?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Let's whore up PB's journal sorry.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining. But looking at these hotties in thier avatars does make it difficult to think about anything else but them!!!!!!!!!!!


I know what you mean ... I check into Sapph journal just to see what her avi looks like ... and now miss rockgazer has uped the avi ante, so I always make sure I take a peek at one of her posting to see what she's come up with.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Comes with age. I wasted way to much time when I was younger.


  That's cool.  I think you are funny!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I had a great, great compliment yesterday. Nothing better than when somebody actually notices the work you do put into your body... as little that I do but still.
> 
> This girl, Kaylee walks up to me and says do you have tickets?
> I'm like "what"
> ...


Extra CHEESE please! haha  Thats pretty umm... "Cute" of her.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

Sunspot Baby...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

That smile you wanted.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2004)

the one i owe you for your bluejeans one...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Pitboss has a girlfriend!!  Nice pics Gazer! Pretty smile!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you and I think he has a couple. hey if you post your booty pic in here not so many people will see it n the "gun show" will be even better.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey??? what happened to my journal you post whore??? 

Uhm I can't see the pics   I want to see your smile too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

the server took them down 2 seconds ago I'm rehosting w different hoster.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Thank you and I think he has a couple. hey if you post your booty pic in here not so many people will see it n the "gun show" will be even better.


Yeah posy it in here!!! 

and when she said "gun show" she was talking about my arms.. not uhm the little guy!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 16, 2004)

Tuesday 06/15/2004

It felt like Wednesday all day. Somehow I lost a day it felt. But woke up today and realized that it is Wednesday so now I gained a day in life!! Sweet one extra day of living!!

Not a productive day at work... but then again how productive can I be working at strip club/bar??? LOL

Guess the strangest part of yesterday was looking around at noticing that out of the 6 dancer, and two barmaids that over the past 3 years I had slept with 4 of them. Couldn't decide if that made me the slut or them  Then to make matters worse, or better if you like the attention... gee wonder which I like?? One of the girls procedes to give me a very old familiar kissing, not complaining, not at all. Then one of the girls that I hadn't been with starts talking to the girl who kissed me... she tells her our past history, I guess in details. I spent the rest of the day blushing every time she walked by. Why? because she would look me in the eyes and then look straight down at my package.  It was a little embarrassing. By the end of the day I had 7 out of 8 women all over me...  teasing me.  Uh... it was horrible 

But the day ended.. their fun ended and I had to go to the gym.

Shoulders and traps. 
Hit them pretty hard, although my left shoulder has been nagging me... tight in the joint. That's old age kicking in... grrrrrr

Military press
Seated Db press
Side raises cables
bent overs cables
upright rows cables

db shrugs

Then it was off to home...  sleep, dream sweet dreams (rg69), and now I'm here getting ready to do it all over again.. uhm but without all the groping. I'm safe today.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

When I worked at Seguino's, an Italian restaurant where I was the hostess, I had the same problem w the bus boys n the waiters n well one of the waitresses n a couple of the cooks. Hell we were all sluts. Everyone was smiling a lot at work n seldom missed any time. We all partied together at nite, played softball during the day.... it was cool.. so when I own my own place everyone needs to be uh smiling.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Tuesday 06/15/2004
> ... By the end of the day I had 7 out of 8 women all over me... teasing me. Uh... it was horrible


oh ... the hardships you endure on a daily basis.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Sunspot Baby...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

My brother Mike used to work at a titty bar, he took forever gettin handsomed up before work. Now I know why.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> That smile you wanted.


and a nice smile it is


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm smiling because I put my teddybear thats in the other pics on my butt. n later wrote on the pic "Teddy got a little excited by the end of the photo shoot"


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

... regardless of _how_ you got the smile, it's still a great smile


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

you're very welcome ... I have a thing for smiles.  Mrs.NT has a great smile as well, probably the biggest reason she's Mrs.NT ... well, that and she's a hot momma party gal who's not afraid to show her sexuality.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Where'd that bear come from? See pic added above. You have a very nice smile yourself Mr. NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

out of nowhere  ... I took the day off to get my hair braided and I'm now bored and miss her.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Awwww very sweet. Do you work together?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

PB's poor journal is taking a beating we better stop.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

PB's used to it ... he knows about Mrs. party NT   We were supposed to meet in Vegas last year until he had some problems to deal with.  

No, we don't work together, and just recently her job took her across town.  We used to have lunch together though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

wow PB is a lucky man!!!

hot pics rg69

You are truly beautiful!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB's poor journal is taking a beating we better stop.


that's because of the pics being posted here.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

wow, no wonder this is the new hangout


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep my fault n he better like it cuz there's more.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Yep my fault n he better like it cuz there's more.


Here ya go Gazer.. keep it quiet though!! NOW you have to post more....


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

waiting for more of you Gazer!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Saved!

Saved!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey VAR!!  how did you get here?????


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Var is a perv, wherever the women are he follows! haha

You look fabulous in that second pic.  Yeaowza!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

What PreMier said!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What PreMier said!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var is a perv, wherever the women are he follows! haha
> 
> You look fabulous in that second pic. Yeaowza!


Apparently so....  

AND THANKS HUN!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Here ya go Gazer.. keep it quiet though!! NOW you have to post more....



Okay PB the t-shirts are nice but I'm thinking IM hottie poster girls.... What do you think???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> waiting for more of you Gazer!


  IM PERV TOO!
Whooooo! its hot in here now!

RG69 you got whooped with this one

now you must top this lol!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> That smile you wanted.


Hmmm smile or that little give to me pout???? Okay Pout first and then smile after


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the one i owe you for your bluejeans one...


Were even now. Uhm need help with those buttons???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

My pm's to you won't go out is your box full? Sent items stays the same after I submit...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

uhm are you trying to tell me something with that pic above????????


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> uhm are you trying to tell me something with that pic above????????


just checked my pm's..... so yeah I guess you are


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

So.... well got a leg workout in last night. Only the 3rd leg workout in a month and half. I so hate legs but I know I have to do them. They don't grow on thier own.  Overall it was eh.. so so workout. Not too heavy, but not too light.Tried to keep the reps over 10. 

Took today off. I had planned on going right after work but decided on something else. I went to purchase a new computer. A lap top. Figured I'd keep it around 1400 or so. I actually got a pretty good deal. I bought a Compaq... I think?? LOL not even sure what it has but I compared it to a few others in or above the price. It worked for me. However they had no more stock and the model has been discontiued. So I bought the display model. They took $250 off the price and still gave me the $100 mail rebate. Cool.  

Well that was about as good as my day got.  

Tomorrow I get Carter!!!!!!!! It seems like forever since I saw him last. I wish.... yeah well wishes don't do much go.  Anyhow I had asked for Father's day off but that didn't happen. I keep trying to convince myself that it doesn't matter, he is only 3 and it's just another day to him. Maybe someday it'll be an important day. I hope it's an important day for me too. 

Hmmm guess I should call my Dad. That would be a shocker for him. 

babbling about nothing here. 

Late.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't remember how I started this journal off. I'm not sure if I said I wasn't going to open myself up like I have in the past or not. If I did say I wasn't I must have know I was lying to myself. This place has always been my outlet. My way of reaching out, reaching out to total strangers in most cases. But isn't that the easiest way to release what's inside? It's my therapy I guess. 

So now I feel like releasing. Not sure what exacly is goning to come up. Mostly stuff, past stuff, current stuff ... just PB being PB I guess.  

I'm beginning to think I should have left "Diary of a Madman" open. Seems like a lot of my life was posted in there and since this is still the same life, well life has changed but still the same madman I guess. 


so where do I start????????  Where does it end??? Will it ever end??


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah I want her body...uh not like the mango thing...to look like i mean n the outfit isn't bad either. okay she is makin me feel things that is a bit freakin me out. ouch.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2004)

Don't think I was ready to post that above... almost forgot what I started all that gibberish for to begin with. 

So I learned  a few things about me last year, from September through Jan 1. I learned a two emotions I never felt before. I learned what it felt to feel as if your heart was ripped right out of your body. I learned what jealousy really felt like. I learned that over months jealousy can and will push you over the edge. It will drive you mad. I learned that never again will I allow jealousy to control me, control my emotions and most of all take control of my anger. 

I learned it on October 5, around 9pm. It was a Sunday. It was a gorgeous, sunny Sunday. 

Amanda and I started seeing each other again early September. It was back to the way it was, the way I liked it, the way she liked it. It was awesome. After being apart for a few months and having meaningless sex for the most part, and not finding anyone that even came close to comparision to Amanda I knew I wanted to be with her. It was a shitty way to find out. What I did to her scarred her. I ripped her heart out. I will pay for that till the day I die. 

So things were great or so I thought. Then one Sunday comes around and Amanda is going to come over that night. She calls and leaves me a voice mail that she's tired and really just wants to go to bed early. I'm cool with that, done it many times myself. Monday she's going to come over and again same thing, too tired. At this point something isn't right. Her is a woman that freaks when you break a plan on her. Even the silliest of plans. This is not like her at all. I get dressed, get in my car and sit there. What am I doing??? What am I going to check up on her??? I go back into the house and sleep like shit. 

So a couple of days go by, it's Wednesday. She comes over and everything is normal. It's great. Then....  she sits me down and says she has something to talk about. She really didn't say much, I didn't say much and somehow whatever we were talking about got totally changed to something else. End of whatever the subject was.... 

So days go by and now it's that Sunday, October 5. I'm at work only an hour left to go. I din't here my phone ring or something. I have a message. It's from her. She's beat and is going to take a nap before she comes over... oh yeah it's not close to getting off it was like 4pm or so. It's time for me to get off and she hasn't called me back. I get home and call her, it's what 7:30 or so. Goes to her voice mail, I text her. I wait a while and call again. Still nothing. I leave a message. It's now close to 8:30. Okay now the brain starts freaking out. All these different possibilities going through my head. No fucking way can she still be asleep!!!  Something isn't right. I know it. It's not a matter of what if's.. it's a matter of it is!! I jump in my car and drive. It's about a 25 to 30 minute drive. God it took days to get there. My heart was racing the whole way. My head was spinning. What was I going to find? What if her truck isn't there, then what. What if her truck is there, do I knock on the door???  I haven't a clue what I am doing. But I am not turning back. 

Her house sits on the NW corner. The street is a culdesac,, spelling????  I'm heading north. As I approach her street I look to the left of the driveway and I see her truck. Not sure why I turned down the street. I mean I could have just kept driving straight, but I turned.

At first I was relieved she was home. But then. I'm looking at her driveway and there she is with her back to me, standing there talking to some guy sitting on his parked Harley. ???? I keep driving down the street and make a u-turn. Okay the blood is pumping, the stomache is turning, my heart is dropping. But it could have been her roomate, they look alot a like from behind. Maybe?? I pull up slowly, and it is her. I see her helmet on the ground. She's been riding on this guys bike???  Most people wouldn't understand, actually I really don't either, but for your girl to ride on another guys bike, without your knowledge, well she might as well just slept with him. I know stupid.  

I stop my car and see him.. oh his name is Craig I later found out, Craig looks over her shoulder and see's me. She catches his eyes looking at something and turns to see what it is. She see's me and turn right back around. You could tell by her body language she more than likely mouthed "Oh fuck"  She turns to me and says "hi"... oh joy, oh the glee, oh the BS. I say "call me" and speed off. 

It's taken me years, and I do mean years to learn to control my temper. One way is not to drink when in a bad mood, makes it worse. So I never drink in a bad mood unless I am being stupid and hoping somone will teach me a lesson and beat me down. hasn't happened yet but I'm sure someday it will. 

So I drive away, speed away, anger when driving a car goes directly to the right foot, it gets heavy and you go fast. I speed away. The image of her standing there with him there is burnt in my head. The feelings, the emotions are still just as fresh now as then. They don't go away. I don't think they ever will. I want them to, I really do. But the worst is that image in my head. It will always be there. 

Okay I'm tired, and I have to get a good nights sleep.. Carter tomorrow!!! 

I'll continue when I can, maybe tomorrow night on my new PC


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2004)

hey madman.

just dropped in to say hello.

the only mistakes we make are the ones we repeat.
fear and mistakes teach us the most, however if we dont learn from them then we will repeat them over and over.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't know what's up w the pics n can't edit the ones I put up 1st sorry. Have a fun day with Carter I need to go spend about 3 hour reinstalling Jeanelles PC's brains... kisses.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2004)

I want to delete my pics in here but can't!  Oh well!  

Hey GAzer!!!  how are you??  Hey PB!!  Have a great day with Carter!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't     pb knew you would shy girl.... I didn't delete mine but use hosts that don't always work they are back up now... strange


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

The host sux for the other pics so lets try this again... Editing would come in handy...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn I think my right chest is bigger i must have overtrained that side.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 22, 2004)

nah i doubt it

its just a trick of the eyes
and the way you are posing...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey PB!

I tried to text you back but it wouldn't let me 

xoxo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey PB!
> 
> I tried to text you back but it wouldn't let me
> 
> xoxo


 hey butterfly I noted in your gallery that you are beautiful. Any pics of the little one yet?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey PB!
> 
> I tried to text you back but it wouldn't let me
> 
> xoxo


  That's okay. Just email me when you can.. updates please!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 23, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The host sux for the other pics so lets try this again... Editing would come in handy...


Connect the dots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uhm with my tongue!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

Lucky me I have tiny ones _all_ over.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> That's okay. Just email me when you can.. updates please!!!


Did you see my baby shower pic?  I so huge!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

hmm just testing to see if you still use this thing


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmm just testing to see if you still use this thing


Uhm which thing are we talking about????  

Love ankles.. don't know why but I do!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2004)

Uh journal thing.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2004)

I love that kind of test


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I love that kind of test


I agree
i think more should be set up just to make sure everything is in working order


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmm just testing to see if you still use this thing


I'm using it, I am using it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

Well hello Journal. Figured I'd post something since I'm done using it for now 

So I have decided not to finish my previous story. Basically I leaned a lot and did things I was and am ashamed of. But the main reason for not finishing the story is because I have to just let he go. She wants and thinks we could continue to be friends, good friends, best of friends.... good for her but dammit I have way too many girls that are friends and really don't need another. So I don't answer her calls, I don't return them. If she wants me in her life, completely in her life then fine but other than that I'm out of there. The end.


Okay so lets throw a little PB life into this. I know many of you always enjoyed my encounters and I'm sure you will really get a kick out of this one. 

So a few days back I had a rough day at work and decided to stop by our other bar on the way home to have a beer. One turned to two, two turned to 6, 6 turned to ???? alot more than planned!!!

I hate a great night. Tipped the girls the way they should be tipped. Then I had some private dances. I hope you are familiar with lap dances?? If not get one just to experience it. We take it a step further. We have a private dance room, we call it a booth.  Anyhow I started with one dancer, she was uhm normal, legal whatever you want to call it. Played by the rules. The next one was a bit better. I paid for one girl then another chimed in about wanting to get a dance too, at the same time. Cool two girls. This one was.. ehh okay to. Then I had another with two other girls, better but still not what I was hoping. The last one well that was it!! I had Pauline and Leslie give me a dance. Oh yeah it was a dance alright. They were so into each other it was crazy... tops off, licking, sucking, kissing!! Then they got me involved. Hey I was very happy watching them but okay if I must. Lipas, tongues, mouths and my wandering hands!!! While they kissed, they rocked back and forth on my fingers between their legs... oh yes PB was in Heaven!!!!

So jump back a few hours. Pauline and I have a very good relationship.. not like that, just friends. She told me that night that her and her finacee had a huge fight and she threw his ring at him.. her ring really but since he bought it and she didn't want it at that moment it became his.. LOL  So back to the dance.. Pauline tells me that she wants to get a room for the night. Okay are you including Leslie and I, I ask?? Yes as long as it has a jacuzzi tub. 

Well phone book here I cum!!! I called 4 different place, no vacancy!!! Dear God what are you doing to me????????????????????????????????????????  Finally I call this place I had stayed at before and they have a room. They have an outdoor jacuzzi tub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How much???? Uhm okay sure I'll do it!!! Hey when opportunity knocks money doesn't matter!! 

So we communicate, we get phone numbers, we head to the room. Pauline gets the room first and puts it in her name.. she actually ended up paying for it. Well really I did with all the money she made from me that night.. LOL 

So Pauline is there, I get there... where is Leslie???? No call, no show. OH GOD YOU HATE ME!!!!!!!!!  okay cool. I have a little thing for Pauline.. she's cute, she has already told me what she likes in bed.... we have a common interest there . We get the tub going. I get naked.. hey was I supposed to bring a bathing suit??? I didn't think so  She gets naked and gets in the tub. We talk for a bit.. I make a little move.... and shut down!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She will not cheat on her BF...  but if Leslie had shown up it would have been different... uh how???????????????????????????   Oh well I'm a gentleman and I let things be what they are. So we kick it. Then we get out, get ready for bed... uhm with clothes on, well boxers for me and shorts for her. We talk some more and then sleep. 

I have never in my life heard of two adults swimming or bathing naked together and then sleepling in the same bed with clothes on....  could only happen to PB. LOL 

I had a great night though and she is a great friend.. best we didn't ruin it. Now Leslie on the other hand....  

Hope you all have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2004)

... I hear ya on the lap dance story.  But being that I'm married, I always the missus with me ... and she and the dancer kick it!

So I'reading your story and thoroughly enjoying it, until I get to the point where she doesn't cheat on her bf.  I give her credit for not doing it, but if she wasn't planning on doing anything, why did she suggest getting a room for the night with you?

We do the naked hot tub all the time.  We go over to friends that have a hottub.  We have a few drinks, then everyone gets naked and we head for the hottub.  Then, once the party dies down, we're all sitting around in the house naked and someone suggests it's time to hit the hey, and everyone puts their clothes on goes to sleep.   You're not alone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

Okay someone else on the forum had your job once upon a time n really doesn't like dancers, I'm starting to see why.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I hear ya on the lap dance story. But being that I'm married, I always the missus with me ... and she and the dancer kick it!
> 
> So I'reading your story and thoroughly enjoying it, until I get to the point where she doesn't cheat on her bf. I give her credit for not doing it, but if she wasn't planning on doing anything, why did she suggest getting a room for the night with you?
> 
> We do the naked hot tub all the time. We go over to friends that have a hottub. We have a few drinks, then everyone gets naked and we head for the hottub. Then, once the party dies down, we're all sitting around in the house naked and someone suggests it's time to hit the hey, and everyone puts their clothes on goes to sleep.  You're not alone.


 
why did she suggest getting a room for the night with you?


After the big fight with her boyfriend she wanted to teach him a lesson by making him wonder where she was for a while before she went n put her ring back on. Women aren't really so hard to figure out when you aren't drunk on testosterone. Thank god for male hormones.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> After the big fight with her boyfriend she wanted to teach him a lesson by making him wonder where she was for a while before she went n put her ring back on. Women aren't really so hard to figure out when you aren't drunk on testosterone. Thank god for male hormones.


To me that is very difficult to understand.  You are hurt and want to get back at your man, so you think "Hey, if I get a room with another guy, this will help him see the errors of his ways and all will be good"  ????  RG ... help me understand this please ... how does getting a room with another man help the situation?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

The point had nothing to do with PB just her not wanting her boyfriend to have the pleasure or security of her rushing home to him after she got off work. She thought he'd appreciate her more if he thought he was really losing her even for a bit. She probably would have went anywhere just to avoid going home too soon to someone she was so angry with. My friends have a lot of drama in their lives n I've seen them act this one out 1000 times.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I hear ya on the lap dance story. But being that I'm married, I always the missus with me ... and she and the dancer kick it!
> 
> So I'reading your story and thoroughly enjoying it, until I get to the point where she doesn't cheat on her bf. I give her credit for not doing it, but if she wasn't planning on doing anything, why did she suggest getting a room for the night with you?
> 
> We do the naked hot tub all the time. We go over to friends that have a hottub. We have a few drinks, then everyone gets naked and we head for the hottub. Then, once the party dies down, we're all sitting around in the house naked and someone suggests it's time to hit the hey, and everyone puts their clothes on goes to sleep.  You're not alone.


Put your clothes on n go to sleep? That is so fuqqed up. 





Doesn't anyone sleep naked besides me? Time for a poll.


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone sleep naked besides me?


I only do it in the hot summer nights. Which is, evry summer. Arizona is known for those heat waves.  I am but naked under a sheet with the fan on high.


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmm just testing to see if you still use this thing


Girl, go on wit ur bad self!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

Shae hold those horses sweetheart I was serious about the poll.


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Sheesh! Sorrrrrrry!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

I love reading peoples reactions 

Okay she had no intentions of going home that night anyway. She actually didn't go home for 3 nights... this girl really was pissed at him and wouldn't confide in me why.. oh well. 

If Leslie had gone, which I asked her about today, leslie that is, she had no idea why she didn't get Paulines call.. oh well again. But if Leslie had made it I'm certain it would have been the Leslie, Pauline show... PB would be kicking it on the couch happily watching the show!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sheesh! Sorrrrrrry!


Gee Shae can't you wait until she starts her poll and then reply????  

Ya wanna see wjhat I sleep in???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey silly love you most. Only other girlie that comes to play in Gazer's AND has the sense to sleep naked.


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Gee Shae can't you wait until she starts her poll and then reply????
> 
> Ya wanna see wjhat I sleep in???


I'm afraid to see. *blushes*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

When I lived in Vegas n wanted to go home with a guy I didn't know so well I would insist another girl come with us even if I just met her.. But these girls knew you so safety in numbers thing is out. This black chickie Candy...... oops your journal not mine.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to see. *blushes*


here this is what i sleep in 
http://a451.g.akamai.net/7/451/1713/0001/image1.styleinamerica.com/pbecimgs/images/products/200426


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> When I lived in Vegas n wanted to go home with a guy I didn't know so well I would insist another girl come with us even if I just met her.. But these girls knew you so safety in numbers thing is out. This black chickie Candy...... oops your journal not mine.


Hey if it has anything to do with "my interests" type away I say!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

tease




*You are not authorized to view this page*

You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied.If you believe you should be able to view this directory or page, please try to contact the Web site by using any e-mail address or phone number that may be listed on the Homepage(); a451.g.akamai.net home page.

You can click 
	
 Search to look for information on the Internet.




*HTTP Error 403 - Forbidden 
Internet Explore*


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Shucks P.B.!! Page won't show up!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

we feel just like you did the stripper didn't put out.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

That was fukked up... ruined my joke. Here is what the link should have brought up.... what I sleep in


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

A bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Shucks P.B.!! Page won't show up!


Hey Rock ya think Shae sounds a little dissapointed????


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

I knew it was going to be a bed. tease


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Hey Rock ya think Shae sounds a little dissapointed????


Ooooooooooooooooo damn Marcia!! Lets get em!!! Let me at em!!! Let me at em!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm Shae we could invite him to a hotel room n tease him to death.


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Hmmm Shae we could invite him to a hotel room n tease him to death.


*evil laugh*


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I knew it was going to be a bed. tease


tease??? are you daring me to post more???


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

you have a pm


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

not that one the other one


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> not that one the other one


 huh??? which other one???  oh that one....


----------



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Never a dull moment here at I.M.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Never a dull moment here at I.M.


Sometimes TMI moments too!!!

Another long day for me. Worked from 11:30 until 7:30, and then working my other club from 10:00 until about 2:30...   oh damn nice tits!!! Oops ment to thuink that not type it.. watching, sort of as I type Cinemax E.. not sure what the E is for but tthe show is called Hot Line: Sultry nights. Three tales of passion and desire... ha ha she bailed on him in the morning!!! Wham bam thank you sir!!! LOL

Oh damn forgot what I was gonna type... oh well. 

Going to tap a little power nap before I head off to work.. 4o minutes or so. 

I have Carter tomorrow!!!!! Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great 4th ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh and Shae I think RG69 has something to show ya


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 1, 2004)

??

let me in on this little secret...


----------



## Shae (Jul 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Sometimes TMI moments too!!!
> 
> Another long day for me. Worked from 11:30 until 7:30, and then working my other club from 10:00 until about 2:30... oh damn nice tits!!! Oops ment to thuink that not type it.. watching, sort of as I type Cinemax E.. not sure what the E is for but tthe show is called Hot Line: Sultry nights. Three tales of passion and desire... ha ha she bailed on him in the morning!!! Wham bam thank you sir!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Show me what!! Show me what! Lemmie see!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 2, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> ??
> 
> let me in on this little secret...


I'm not sure I know what the secret is and if I did I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to see what it was.

And who let a male into my journal??? Females only here, with the exception of NT  oh and Albald... he's still confused on which sex he is


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I know what the secret is and if I did I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to see what it was.
> 
> And who let a male into my journal??? Females only here, with the exception of NT  oh and Albald... he's still confused on which sex he is


that pisses me off for some reason???
Im fuking tired i guess
i know it was a joke heh...

well i just come in to see the ladies pictures that they keep posting
Saph and Rg69

Hopefully more of the pretty women will catch on and start posting some not so clothed pics


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2004)

is this a journal or a chat room  

 pb you always seem to get yourself in the most confusing situations  perhaps you may want to look at the women your attracting hun. There is always a reason for who comes into your life, seek out why they appear in front of you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

ooh ooh i got this one PB

"oooohmmmmm oooohhhmmmm"
"They seek you....because....oooohhmmmm....You are....rich....ooohhhmmm"
I hath spoken


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 2, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> is this a journal or a chat room
> 
> pb you always seem to get yourself in the most confusing situations  perhaps you may want to look at the women your attracting hun. There is always a reason for who comes into your life, seek out why they appear in front of you


At my age I'm like a spider who has spun a web. I can't be picky to what gets caught in my web or I might starve.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2004)

thats a bad way to look at it pb  havent i taught you any better? why are you taking scrapes from the ground when you deserve a first class meal


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> thats a bad way to look at it pb  havent i taught you any better? why are you taking scrapes from the ground when you deserve a first class meal


when I wrote that I was more or less joking... but then started to ponder on it and well it fits right now at thios time in my life. If I had more to offer other than just myself maybe then things could and probably would be different..  oh well just being content in life for now. 

Thank Jenny!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2004)

i meant that we tend to attract people for a reason and if we attract bitter people its because they find similar qualities in ourselves...just like when sometimes you are happy and in a relationship it seems like we suddenly have all of these opportunities but really its because happy people are attracted to happy people...you get me?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Sunspot Baby...


I can't see....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

PB? Hello?? Hello   Damn an echo. Hmmm what mischief can we get up to with an abandoned journal?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB? Hello?? Hello Damn an echo. Hmmm what mischief can we get up to with an abandoned journal?


Hey there will be no behaving in my journal!!! If you can't be bad then I can't have you here 

Okay so I've somewhat dissapeared again.... sort of. Been busy working doubles when I can, going out when I can. Well Monday I went to a BBQ after work.. a late 4th of July party I guess. I thought maybe there would be 10 people tops.. more like 30 plus. Well out of all those people I actually found someone to sit and chat with most of the night...  we ended up talking all night, got home around 4am. Then last night we basically did the same thing. Can't meet up tonight, she is busy and I have to run to Amandas to drop a few things off for her neice and nephew to play with while they visit...  

Amanda had called.. oh about 5 times on Friday, and another 4 or 5 through Saturday and Sunday. I avoided her calls pretty much. I knew she wanted to talk to Carter but I guess I decided since she doesn't want to be apart of my life why should she be apart of my sons?? Makes sense to me. So I called her Sunday night and told her I was sorry for avoiding her but I just can't do it anymore. I can't sit and chat on the phone or sit and have dinner like there were never any feelings involved. I don't have anything to talk about and I sure don't need or want to hear about your life and who you are seeing or where you went out.. etc.  She took it pretty well... uhm probably because it was her voice mail.. LOL I know wimp, scardy cat.   But she did call and we talked breifly, she said she understood. 

Well anyhow since Sunday it's been tough for her and me... her because she was just given a 6 week notice to move. Not her fault or her roomates, just something that was going to happen just never knew when. So she has to save every penny to move now. Then this morning she gets a flat, now has to buy another tire... she's hurting right now, mentally, emotionally, and finacially. 

For me it's tough because I want to be there for her. I want to help her. But she choose her path to be alone, independent, etc... so I will let her. 

Anyhow back to this girl I met. No names.. lets call her ??? Jodi. She is 36, has a 14 year old daughter and was a Playboy playmate and a Penthouse Pet. She's    she is smart, in great shape, committed to her kid, got a lot going. She still models, no nudes anymore. Does act occasionally.  Funny I haven't a clue what she does for work... LOL  

Okay so lifes seems good right now 

There I put something in my journal!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

oh my gawd .. just to live one day in your life.   ... you're hanging with a former Playmate/Penthouse model?  I just want to switch shoes once ... just once.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

okay mister we are your closest dearest bestestest friends n you can't tell us what old issues to dig out????????


----------



## Shae (Jul 7, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Hey there will be no behaving in my journal!!! If you can't be bad then I can't have you here
> 
> Okay so I've somewhat dissapeared again.... sort of. Been busy working doubles when I can, going out when I can. Well Monday I went to a BBQ after work.. a late 4th of July party I guess. I thought maybe there would be 10 people tops.. more like 30 plus. Well out of all those people I actually found someone to sit and chat with most of the night... we ended up talking all night, got home around 4am. Then last night we basically did the same thing. Can't meet up tonight, she is busy and I have to run to Amandas to drop a few things off for her neice and nephew to play with while they visit...
> 
> ...


Okay, I had to read it twice. First time I read it, the first thing that came to mind, "HOLY FUCK!!! P.B. gotta be gettin with Torrie Wilson or Sable!!!"  Because those mamas were in Playboy ya know. Then I read again. Damn, did I feel like a friggin idiot. *blush*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

,


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

i dont think pb is a bs'er 
he deserves top quality women because he is a top notch man 

i am happy that your happy my little pb


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i dont think pb is a bs'er
> he deserves top quality women because he is a top notch man
> 
> i am happy that your happy my little pb


I agree!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

No silly it's bs he won't share the info with those that love him. no fair no fair. hey PB I have tons of old mags..... if you yourself need any info you know who has what you need.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

rock.

sharing info with people he loves? 
pb isnt desperate dear.
your starting to sound like a jealous girlfriend IMO.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

J'Bo can it. you don't know what you're talking about I promise you. get a sense of humor n don't assume you know people so well. you have misjudged much just in this one thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> rock.
> 
> sharing info with people he loves?
> pb isnt desperate dear.
> your starting to sound like a jealous girlfriend IMO.


nope too mean can't say it. sorry about your probs with the boy (J'BO goes wild entry this morning) but don't project your feelings onto me PB knows I hope he meets someone that will be good for him heart, body n soul.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

one word: FUCK YOU and leave PB alone. He has made it clear that he doesnt care to speak with you and dissing him in his own thread is VERY disrespectful. Careful who you pick your fights with DEAR!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

Who's fighting? n noone dissed PB but you as far as I can tell. You sound like someone who just got dumped... There guess I could say it after all. And are you PB's mommy now? I was pretty sure the pm I got from him last nite was really written by n signed by him.... hmmm mysterious.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

You seriously dont want to fuck with me today. and no i did not get dumped. i am not into arguing with ignorant skanks today so pipe it. i have a couple words for you....ever hear of No school on Sunday? it equals No Class! I think that if you and PB have a relationship he needs to put you on a leash.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

do i really have to pretend to give a shit what you think? PB n I are friends. Maybe if you lose that ugly water weight that is keeping everyone from counting EVERY bone in your skinny you think J'Lo association flat ass body you wouldn't be so mean today. And yes use the spell check you were dumped. Now quit talking to me this is your game not mine miss pissy pants.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

i hope your having fun


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really. You?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB? Hello?? Hello   Damn an echo. Hmmm what mischief can we get up to with an abandoned journal?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not sure what happened here... not sure I really want to know. But I don't like what I see, not at all. 

I think I will have this journal closed. Seems the easiest remedy


----------

